# NEW- Mcleod 5 speed & no cutting



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Just happened across this. Looks like Mcleod has come up with a 5 speed to fit muscle cars without having to cut/modify your floor. Not inexpensive, but if you can just bolt it in without needing to cut your floor up....... There are no specs on the trans that I could see, but if you can bolt it to your existing crossmember without relocating it or using an aftermarket kit, then that too is a savings. Now if we knew the length as measured against a Muncie, and could use the stock driveshaft length instead of having to get a new shorter one, then the price of the trans would be a real deal.:thumbsup: 

Driveline Products


----------



## ibarbuckle (Feb 24, 2014)

Always glad to see another manufacturer enter the market. I'm looking forward to learning more about how they hold up.

But with a 2.95 1st and a 0.63 overdrive, who are they marketing to? Six cylinder cars? Not Pontiacs, that's for sure.

For you old timers out there (my car is almost twice as old as I am...) why could you live without an OD in the sixties but not today? Weren't most speed limits 70 before 1973? I always assumed it was an efficiency thing (12mpg sucks if you're going 500miles on premium). Or are you just used to cruising at 1,800 rpms in your new cars?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree, nice to see an alternative.

Looks like a nice piece, I'd like to see more of the construction (internals) and I wonder if they will have a stronger version down the road as a 500 ft lb capacity is also low for Pontiacs if they have any kind of mods or a steep gear.

I know Mcloed makes a quality clutch, that's for sure atriot:. 





:lurk:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

McCleod does make excellent products....clutches, anyway. I've had the same one in my '65 since 1984! As for us Old Guys, there weren't any real options back then. Cars did have overdrives (my '37 Chrysler had one), but OD cars had stiffer rear gears than non-OD cars. My Chrysler had a 4.30 rear gear, the std. non-od rear was 3.90. It would cruise at 65 mph, but got 'busy' after that. In the old days (pre-'74 when the 55 limit was imposed), the speed limit was 70mph....I remember high octane ethyl going for .29 per gallon, and even with a 3.0 rear end, our '64 Galaxie drank lots of fuel. It's just the way it was. Wind noise, high RPM's, cheap fuel. The advent of flush-mounted glass, aerodynamic shapes, and overdrive trannies has us spoiled now. We're accustomed to idling down the highway at 1800 rpm at 80 mph and talking in a normal tone of voice. Back then, it was 3000 rpm and raised voices. And no cupholders, but plenty of ashtrays!


----------



## Goat Farmer (Sep 3, 2014)

That is a nice looking trans. 

I'd like to see more info on the install also.


----------

